# What to do with a dirty car



## Jillaroo (Jul 15, 2013)

_I have worked out what i can do , i ordered this yesterday it will explain why it's dirty, and i won't feel guilty. _:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been getting along with my mobile dust heap by pretending I come off a farm with a dirt road.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 15, 2013)

_Well mine looks like i have been trekking with the Leyland bros :lofl::lofl:_


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 16, 2013)

Should have gotten a white car, they don't show the dust as much, up to a point.
A salesman tried to sell me a dark blue one once so I asked him if I looked like an 18 year old boy with a shiny car fetish and the time and energy to indulge it? 
He sold me the white one.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 16, 2013)

My truck almost always has remnants of a load of manure in the back. (if not a full load)


----------



## Pappy (Jul 16, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> My truck almost always has remnants of a load of manure in the back. (if not a full load)



rkunsaw.....could this have something to do with the load of manure in the back?


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 16, 2013)

:noway:  So far only manure from horses,cows chickens or turkeys. A load of elephant manure would be good, I guess. Variety is good in most things.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 16, 2013)

Scott Wade of Texas does it a bit differently - sorry for the annoying soundtrack, just turn the volume down if you don't like cheap homemade synth music ...


----------



## That Guy (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow Scott certainly does some beautiful work on those cars:woohoo1:


----------



## vinylted (Jul 16, 2013)

@ That Guy..


----------



## Archer (Jul 19, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Well mine looks like i have been trekking with the Leyland bros :lofl::lofl:_



Dare I mention my car...


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 20, 2013)

_Yours is always clean Archer_


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 20, 2013)

You're that '18 year old boy' with the shiny car fetish Archer. :glee::glee::glee:


----------



## basefare (Jul 22, 2013)

I didn't realize mine was that clean, but looking back here, the old jalopy looks pretty good.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 23, 2013)

Here's a fast and easy way to wash and detail your car.....


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 23, 2013)

_Oh dear but they forgot the suds_


----------

